# where do i find big catfish?



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

new to the area id like to try and catch some monster cats show me the way im in the warrington area of pensacola thanks


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

in africa


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Escambia river. Deep bends of the river, Live bluegill. Biggest one you can send down will not be to big. Hang on


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks midnight rider matt09. your the coolest man! :looser


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm with Midnite Rider.

Also on another rod you might want to rig with a fillet of mullet.

Big blue cats LOVE fresh mullet steaks, it's real oily.

One live breamfor big flatheads.

One mullet steak for big blues.

We use our smaller saltwater rigs with the clicker engaged.

It's really important to let the flatheads run with the bream for a bit. Their first run will be a grab and go. Then they stop and "scale" the bream. When they start moving off the second time, hit em' and hang on. If you are pulling in bream that look crushed and partially scaled you didn't wait long enough.

Blues, it doesn't matter as much. Live or dead, they just eat it.

Oh yeah, we catch the biggest in February and March. It's cold, and you have too be real patient, but that's when we catch the bigguns.


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

excellent cant wait to try it out


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

What the hell is that postta mean, you dont know what a joke is


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

that was my joke for you


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

ok. salt water is better any way im sorry i wont look at the fresh forum any more.


----------

